
Why Facebook’s Mark Zuckerberg returned to writing code - aritraghosh007
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/social-media/Why-Facebooks-Mark-Zuckerberg-returned-to-writing-code/articleshow/13301639.cms
======
mdwrigh2
I'd be interested to know how he's doing on the other pledges he's made.

------
pyrotechnick
<http://hackertyper.com/>

